# DON'T BE "THAT" GUY! {CONVENTION ETTIQUITE }



## FoxTailedCritter (Nov 7, 2013)

(I got some advice from a friend and since not long ago a disgusting Gangler didn't pay his half of the room and did some disgusting things to me i thought to remind people what is NOT acceptable at fur cons.)

Please if you're going to a furry convention don't be THAT guy other wise known as a 
*GANGLER*!

"CONVENTION ETTIQUITE AND YOU - AKA: How Not To Make Enemies At (That Really Awesome Convention You're Going To). 
AKA: How NOT to be that _asshole_ that nobody even likes. =w=


-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-


~General Stuff~

- A fursuit and/or a costume is not consent. No exceptions.
- 6, 2, 1 - No exceptions. 6 hours of sleep. 2 meals. 1 shower. Everyday. TAKE A SHOWER EVERY DAY OR I *WILL* PERSONALLY COME AFTER YOU WITH GLEN-20 YOU GROSS SMELLY JERK. >8U
- If you're a fursuiter, 6, 2, âˆž. I don't care how many showers it takes, wash the post-fursuiting gank off. A cool shower after a long suiting performance feels nice anyway.
- If you see a fursuiter, approach them from the front. I'm one of these and lemme tell you, the range of vision on some of those fursuit heads? Can we say LEGALLY BLIND? Make sure you actually have their attention and then ask them for a hug. There are times when they just might not want to.
- On that note, gently tap a fursuiter on the shoulder to get their attention. I can't really hear much in my suit. There's heaps of foam padding around my head and ears.
- Don't take pictures of people who don't want to be photographed. If in doubt, ask first.
- Some people are OK with photography but they fear bad pictures being published. If you encounter somebody like this, suggest to show them the picture after you take it.
- Don't arrive late to events and panels. Seriously, don't ruin it for everyone else.
- Budget ahead of time. Have enough money for the stuff you want to do. Don't try to borrow money off people before the end of the convention.
- Don't hold up the elevators. Other hotel patrons have to use them too.
- If you bring Take-Away/Fast Food back to the convention space, don't leave the packaging lying around. CLEAN UP YOUR FUCKING SHIT AFTERWARDS.

~Room-Mate Ettiquite~

- Do not drop out of a hotel room at the last minute to stay with other  friends, especially if you agreed to stay with a group of people  already. Not only does it affect how much everyone else is paying, it  makes you look irresponsible and flakey.
- Don't lose your room key. Repeat, DO NOT LOSE YOUR DAMN ROOM KEY.
- In the event of losing your room key, go to the front-desk own the  hell up - get a new one. If you have to pay for a replacement, suck it  up sunshine. Do NOT call up your room-mates and harass them for their  room key, because it's not THEIR fault YOU LOST YOURS.
-No means no.
- This applies even MORESO after bed-time. Don't wake up your  room-mates. Go to the front desk and get a new key. Don't be that  asshole who lost his room key and decided to RING UP his sleeping room  mates.
- Don't consume other room-mate's stuff without their express permission  and consent. Somebody drank all my Red Bull at a previous con. I was  ANGRY AS HELL.
- Inform room-mates of your decisions for the day while the day is  early. If you plan to spend the night in somebody else's room, tell them  (spare the details, you don't want to  see them vomit). Inform them if you desire to go to a room party. Let  them know if you'll be coming back in the wee hours of the morning.
- If you DO come back in the wee hours of the morning, DON'T BE AN INCONSIDERATE JERK AND WAKE THEM UP when you return.
- DON'T SMASH AROUND DRUNK IN THE DARK. This is the fastest way to get  yourself hated. And possibly never invited back to room with those  people again. Worse, they could inform others specifically NOT to room  with you from their bad experiences with how crap of a room-mate you  were. If your conduct is terrible enough and you ruin their convention  time, they could break the room agreement and kick you out mid-con.

~Room-Party Ettiquite~

Congratulations! You're actually popufur enough to have been invited to a  room-party! But there's still more ettiquite you have to observe.

- Judge the room's level of noise and speak/act appropriately. I've been to way TOO MANY "Shut up!" and SHHH!-parties.
- Don't lie all over the beds and mess them up unless the room-owner is OK with it.
- Do not eat food anywhere near the bed. Some poor person has to sleep  there and they do NOT want to lie in your horrible Dorito crumbs.
- Most room-parties generally ask you to BYO booze. UNLESS SPECIFICALLY  invited to drink from the other people's supplies, don't consume any  from the room. Don't drink booze you find inside the fridge. It belongs  to somebody else, not you!
- DO transit quietly to and from the room, and when you're on different  floors. The whole goddamn hotel doesn't need to hear your shit. 

NOTE: If you have a problem with any of the above, you might like to consider not even bothering to show up.â™¥"


----------



## Aleu (Nov 7, 2013)

ok...

I think that would be best suited for
http://forums.furaffinity.net/forums/33-Conventioneering


----------



## Recel (Nov 7, 2013)

But if you're a girl, it's all A-OKAY!
/nitpick


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Nov 7, 2013)

The fact OP uses the term "popufur" in an unironic manner makes me not want to listen to any of their advice. 

By the way, how many of these threads do we really need?  This certainly isn't the first "etiquette" post made and frankly, given the nature of certain furrys it doesn't matter how much you post about something, there's just people who flat out don't care.

Here's a better idea, if you're going to a con, go with trustworthy people so that if someone starts causing a problem you have backup to stop them from touching you/being at a party they aren't welcome at/generally causing a disturbance to your con experience.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Nov 7, 2013)

I'll just assume its opposite day - so instead of a conventional greeting I rape people, and if those people show any resistance or discomfort, that means they enjoy it


----------



## FoxTailedCritter (Nov 8, 2013)

Aleu said:


> ok...
> 
> I think that would be best suited for
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/forums/33-Conventioneering



My bad, i wasn't sure if it was meant to be in the rant section or over there.
Guess i lucked out.


----------

